# GH and KH question.



## Fish are friends (20 Mar 2021)

I’ve never worried too much about water hardness but because my OH has a betta we bought a GH and KH test kit. Our tap water is KH 12 and GH 20 which is Chuck Norris hard. The water in my tank is KH 4 and GH 10 And PH 6.8. Now I understand what each means but how does that relate to my tank. It’s a general community tank with danios, platies, dwarf gouram, cherry shrimp, ottosunclus and a L134. The cherry shrimp are breeding and the plants and fish seem happy enough. Should I alter anything or just leave it (I’m inclined to leave it)
I suspect the substrate (flora base pro) has something to do with it.


----------



## jaypeecee (20 Mar 2021)

Hi @Fish are friends 

I suggest you refer to the following two resources where you will find recommended GH and KH figures for each of your fish and shrimp species:






						Seriously Fish — Feeling fishy?
					






					www.seriouslyfish.com
				









						Shrimps Archives - Shrimp and Snail Breeder
					






					aquariumbreeder.com
				




JPC


----------



## Fish are friends (20 Mar 2021)

I know for the danio's and platies etc the water will be fine and I also know it's not ideal for the plec and ottos. I never planned to have the water softened. All inhabitants seem to be perfectly ok and the shrimp have moulted and bred. It's just a shock, specially being so low.


----------



## Nick potts (20 Mar 2021)

Fish are friends said:


> I know for the danio's and platies etc the water will be fine and I also know it's not ideal for the plec and ottos. I never planned to have the water softened. All inhabitants seem to be perfectly ok and the shrimp have moulted and bred. It's just a shock, specially being so low.


If all is well i would leave things alone, the fish you have will be fine even at your tap water values.

The reason the tank is lower is the substrate, it an active soil that softens the water.


----------



## sparkyweasel (20 Mar 2021)

Fish are friends said:


> The cherry shrimp are breeding and the plants and fish seem happy enough.


That sounds like a good reason to leave things as they are.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Mar 2021)

Fish are friends said:


> Should I alter anything or just leave it (I’m inclined to leave it)


Best inclination I've seen all week.

Cheers,


----------

